# Newbie in NY



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


> the prospect of owning our own bees.

Some people here think it the other way around, the bees own _them_! :lookout:


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## HeffsBStuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome fellow NY'er.

Upper Hudson Valley here.


----------



## Zanderk_98 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome. I just joined the forum myself. Looking for info & share experiences w/ others. I'm North Greenbush, NY & started last year in early May w/ 2 hives. Adding at least a 3rd in a few weeks.


----------



## lonanbud (Apr 5, 2013)

welcome.. i live in williamstown 45 min north of syracuse....first year...looking for any and all info...will be using a tbh...my bees come mid may.. so thanks ahead of time for any help
bud J


----------



## blasket (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for the kind words and the nice welcome, two weeks 'til we get our bees. I will post pics and I'm sure will have lots of questions? Good to see fellow NYers here. Zanderk_98 how did your bees do over the winter in NY?


----------

